# Heres The Problem.......



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

My schoal consists of 2 - 3 to 4" rbp's and 6 - 2 " to 2 and a half or larger rbps.I understand that the bigger guys do need to eat less but my smaller guys still need to be fed 2 - 3 times daily.What i have been doing is dropping in a whole Silverside(wich the bigger guys destroy) and chunks of shrimp and or silversides for the smaller guys.The bigger guys grab some of the food when i feed the younger fish so they are eating more than once a day is this unhealthy???Thanks.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

why not feed all at once?


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

They're fine...you cant really overfeed piranhas, if you do they'll probably throw it up. The main problem with overfeeding is waste...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

e46markus said:


> They're fine...you cant really overfeed piranhas, if you do they'll probably throw it up. The main problem with overfeeding is waste...


Nothing but true this statement. The bigger ones being the most dominating will get a bigger portion anyway! The little ones will get as much as they can and that should be enough. The waste issue with overfeeding only leads to Planeria or overgrowth of snails if you have them...other than that makes for more work to clean up when you water change but that is it!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I disagree. Imo you can definitely overfeed piranha. Not to imply they'll eat to much n die. But overfeeding leads to problems which can be very unhealthy like water quility from any leftover food that could be missed, fat fish n the added waste of just feeding too much. & who says 2-2.5" fish need fed 2-3 times a day? Only fish I feed 3 times a day are fry during the very first week. Other than that I always feed only twice up to 1-1.5". After that its once a day till around 5". Bigger than around 5" is when I start feeding once a day to every couple days. I've played around with amounts fed to babies n juvies several times & imo the extra feeding some advocate isn't as important as the quility & what's being fed or water quility or water changes. I can get just as good a growth rate if not better from feeding babies twice a day than if I fed 3-4 times a day. More food= more waste. I'll be more than happy to compare growth rates with anyone feeding more that twice a day. I know there's a few that got cariba same time I did this year.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

I think feeding juveniles 2-3 times is fine, it really all comes down to portions. Obviously a larger fish does not need to eat multiple times a day, although they generally eat a larger portion. Imo smaller portions being fed 2-3 times a day is ideal for smaller p's. Especially since we all know they all eat different amounts it allows those from the 1st feeding to eat more.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Feed them all at once.. if it were me i wouldnt want the smaller ones getting used to the "feeding order" and always having to wait for food till the "alfa's" are done.

In my opionin thats the point of a shoal, if you want to eat u have to take it befor its gone!! these rules exist in the wild, i wouldnt change there natural order.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

VinceC_69 said:


> Feed them all at once.. if it were me i wouldnt want the smaller ones getting used to the "feeding order" and always having to wait for food till the "alfa's" are done.
> 
> In my opionin thats the point of a shoal, if you want to eat u have to take it befor its gone!! these rules exist in the wild, i wouldnt change there natural order.


This is the way i wanted my fish to eat but it got kinda rough on the smaller guys so now when i throw the whole Silverside in i also throw in some cut up pieces .


----------

